# Looking for advice, guidance, or whatever you have to add (labs related)



## Geezer (Dec 3, 2021)

Probably gonna be a bit windy, so in advance let me apologize for that as well as my lack of knowledge on the topic. That's nobody's fault but my own, I simply have a bit of a problem wrapping my head around much of this, but I have picked-up a little.

I'm 64, 6 months ago asked the (female) nurse practitioner  (I was scheduled to see the (male) "Doctor") about it.  Pulled labs and came back at 270. So, prescribed 100mg/week. After a few weeks, started feeling much better but still not anywhere near 100%. Yeah, I know I'm old, lol.  So asked the actual Doc to bump me up, and he did to 150mg/week. Made all the difference in the world. Sleeping better, more energy life was good again.

Went in for refill and "she" drew blood, (I told her what I wanted checked, because all she was going to to was total)  said she'd call in refill. A few days go by and I went to pick-up script, not there. So I call and ask wtf? Got a call back the following day saying "she" lowered my dose to 100mg and switched me over to 200 from 100. I was pissed, she proceeded to tell me my total was too high at 873. Well, that's just about where I wanted to be from the get-go.

Now, the issue is my HCT was high at 51.3%, but they only range 39-51.   

Hgb-17   (13.1-17.5)

Total -873  (264-973)
Free-236   (33-227)
(2.7%)

SHGB- 23.7  (19.3-76.4)

Estradiol- 55   (11-43)  I guess I'd have never known had I not asked 

Vit D-77.3   (30-100)

BUN- 24   (8-23)  But it was high before trt, I explained to her I eat a fairly high protein diet.

Protein- 6.9  (6.0-8.3)

Asked for Iron/Ferritin and FSH, got neither.

If I've left-out anything, LMK if I have it I'll add it. I believe I have labs from 6 months ago and could dig them up (I think).

I climbed in her shit when she called (when I found out she lowered my dosage) because she never bothered herself to discuss any of this with me, nor question anything which could have elevated my HCT level. I had told her I had smoked a few cigarettes over the past week (fucking stupid, I know) and I wasn't properly hydrated because I have to piss every 15 minutes when I am. I also mentioned I likely needed to donate some blood........never got the chance to remedy the situation. 

So I donated blood today, been eating grapefruit the past few days, and definitely will be staying away from smoking at all.  

WTF do I need to do to get Estradiol down to an acceptable level? I'm going to guess my HCT is in the upper 40's now, and I've made it a point to keep up on hydration, and the grapefruit. I will also take care of my own testing (have a Quest within 40 miles), as well as trying my best to educate myself more, seeing as how my current PCP doesn't have the know-how. 

My goal is to get numbers back in line, and ask to have dosage bumped back up.  If she won't, I'll go elsewhere. Problem with that is with my current test level, who the fuck would prescribe? It's damned sure nice having a 'script and buying without having to find an UG source, which would be impossible. I damned sure ain't gonna kiss her ass, so that leaves the online clinics (@$200/mo total), which who knows how those are. I really can't afford that, but quality of life is worth something I guess.

I'm all ears,. Hell, feel free to just point your fingers and laugh. I was warned about PCP's and trt...............they were right.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 3, 2021)

Two options with the estrogen:

1) pin more frequently. Less spike for the testosterone will mean less conversion. 

2) find your own source for aromasin. A 1/4 tab once a week will knock that down. It’s really not that high anyway.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 3, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Two options with the estrogen:
> 
> 1) pin more frequently. Less spike for the testosterone will mean less conversion.
> 
> 2) find your own source for aromasin. A 1/4 tab once a week will knock that down. It’s really not that high anyway.


More than 3x week? On 150mg I was 50mg Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday.

Will look into #2.

Thanks!


----------



## CJ (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't think your estradiol is really all that high either, especially if you aren't having any outward symptoms.

That being said, if you want it lower, you could lower your testosterone dose, since that's where the estradiol is coming from. This will more than likely lower your hematocrit level as well.

The other option would be to introduce an aromatase inhibitor, like Arimidex or Aromasin, which was previously mentioned. Just remember though that adding another drug has its own potential issues as well.

Not sure of your body fat levels, but the more bodyfat one carries, the more they tend to aromatise. A good option is to lower your bodyfat levels, which is good for general overall health as well


----------



## Geezer (Dec 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I don't think your estradiol is really all that high either, especially if you aren't having any outward symptoms.
> 
> That being said, if you want it lower, you could lower your testosterone dose, since that's where the estradiol is coming from. This will more than likely lower your hematocrit level as well.
> 
> ...


After reading some of the info I'd come across reading on BBBG's post, I understood that because my test level was high, that also elevated my estradiol as well, basically a hand-in-hand effect (if I am correct in my thinking).

Not to mention it's only 5 points (under 10%) out of range. I'm simply a bit gun shy due to ignorance.

I should have asked in the initial post, if my desire to stay around the 800  level is higher than I should? Maybe that's a question that there's no real definitive answer to, more being an individual thing. It's just that I felt better at a higher level (being in the 800's over the 600's when I was dosing @ 100mg/wk)

I also agree about "another drug" is really something I'd prefer not to need to do. All I really care to do is to keep my test level up, and benefit from the well-being effects, as well as the physical benefits.

Currently I'd about 20% bf, which is up a few points. I hovered around 190 lbs and 16-17% for months, but honestly felt too thin. I'd like to  be 200-210 and maintain a mid-teens bf. LOL, but I'd like to be 20 years old again too, something about wishing in one hand........

I'll admit my diet had slipped a bit, but in the process of getting things back on track. Been helping a friend build a new house, and he buys lunch everyday, pizza or fast food, more of which I've eaten in the past few weeks, than I had in the past 3 years. 

I think I just need to calm down a bit, pay attention to things, and wait and have labs done again and see where I'm at.  Does 2 months seem like enough time? That would also coincide with time to donate blood again, if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 4, 2021)

Your labs look fine.  800 is not too high, if you're test being in the bottom of the normal range is kinda pointless. Unless you're having issues, and I doubt you are at 55, your estradiol is fine too.  Stay hydrated and fund a different doctor.  And keep reading and learning.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 4, 2021)

Slightly high HCT due to HRT can usually be fixed by donating blood at regular intervals. It’s not like your hematocrit was sky high.  You’re barely out of range. 

I’m surprised that your doc resorted to lowering the dose right away.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 4, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Slightly high HCT due to HRT can usually be fixed by donating blood at regular intervals. It’s not like your hematocrit was sky high.  You’re barely out of range.
> 
> I’m surprised that your doc resorted to lowering the dose right away.


Gave a pint yesterday. I even explained this shit to the doc (NP), she made a snap judgement and I called her out on it, so she had a chip on her shoulder to not budge.

I was too, it's what pissed me off about the whole thing, no discussion with me about anything. Just felt she needed to make my decisions for me.

My guess is she's married to a little beta, and thinks all men should follow suite.

Thanks!


BRICKS said:


> Your labs look fine.  800 is not too high, if you're test being in the bottom of the normal range is kinda pointless. Unless you're having issues, and I doubt you are at 55, your estradiol is fine too.  *Stay hydrated and fund a different doctor.  And keep reading and learning.*


Being new to all this, hell I didn't know. Nothing was explained, but my fault for not taking that upon myself. I know better now (in the process of educating myself), and was the big reason for coming here.

Exactly what I told her, tried explaining I felt great where I was. Didn't matter, she claimed I was putting myself in stroke-territory. No shit, seriously. I've had ZERO issues, been nothing but good.

*Waaayyyyyy ahead of ya! *

Thanks!

Edit: Thing is, I live in a rural area nothing close. hell, I was here 7 years before finding these people. I can't drive 100 miles for this, why I'm leaning towards online clinic. I'd just got a refill which she cut dose and switched me to 200mg/ml @.5 ml/week.

Bitch couldn't even give me a 2nd refill, lol.

So I need to make some decisions.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 4, 2021)

Any thoughts, experiences on this.....

Given my current labs, situation (OP in this thread), how would I get in with an online clinic with test in the 800's? 

Would explaining the situation be enough?

(Short of contacting one to see).


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 4, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Gave a pint yesterday. I even explained this shit to the doc (NP), she made a snap judgement and I called her out on it, so she had a chip on her shoulder to not budge.
> 
> I was too, it's what pissed me off about the whole thing, no discussion with me about anything. Just felt she needed to make my decisions for me.
> 
> ...



I actually went Dr shopping.  I like to talk to different Dr's, get different opinions.    I had one who actually did not want to give me blood pressure pills, because I think I hurt her ego by taking more than she recommended.     I found another who was totally open about me taking steroids, and is an expert at listening to the patient.    So many people have a Dr and don't realize they can change Dr's.

I did a lot of research before I picked my Dr's. Usually the ones with the highest ratings have them for a reason, they are listening and are polite with their patients.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I actually went Dr shopping.  I like to talk to different Dr's, get different opinions.    I had one who actually did not want to give me blood pressure pills, because I think I hurt her ego by taking more than she recommended.     I found another who was totally open about me taking steroids, and is an expert at listening to the patient.    So many people have a Dr and don't realize they can change Dr's.
> 
> I did a lot of research before I picked my Dr's. Usually the ones with the highest ratings have them for a reason, they are listening and are polite with their patients.



She simply wasn't qualified to be practicing in TRT.

I asked her if she refused to prescribe meds with side-effects.

She said no, that's why she carried malpractice insurance.

I kid you not. 

Sadly, I was extremely pleased with the clinic until this last time. They did listen, and were more helpful than and other drs I'd ever seen. That was the previous problems, they didn't want to listen to me. This one ended the same.

I've already made the decision I'll take care of myself when it comes to my trt. Have a Quest Lab an hour away, and Red Cross is 20 minutes away. I also have a knowledgeable and helpful site full of folks to help advise when I have questions. 

Thanks


----------

